# Be Square and Use This!



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree that this is a very useable tool for rough cutting. I own three, all of different manufactures, and use them allot. However if you are cutting to the 1/16 or 1/32 " these guys will throw you for a loop as the stamped graduations are nearly an 8th in wide and during the stamping process, the metal squished out and moved so they are not accurate. 
For framing or building a deck you just cannot beat them, but if you are in the shop use your tri square or other known true square tool. 
And for the most accurate measuring use an etched rule, not a stamped one.
Good review.


----------



## gleasoncraftworks (Jan 8, 2015)

Grumpymike, thank you for your comments! You're right about precise measurements. I intend primarily to use my rafter square for quickly checking cabinets and built-ins for squareness. I was using a combination square, but that can be a little cumbersome sometimes.
Empire has a laser-etched rafter square which is otherwise identical to this one. I discovered it while I was writing this review! Dang, because I definitely would have picked up that one!


----------



## jshroyer (Nov 10, 2013)

its hip to be a square.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

jshroyer … Now that is down right punny … Hip rafter squa… oh never mind.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I've been wanting a 6" square for years and I stumbled across this one at HoDepo for under $10.oo a couple weeks ago. It is perfectly square and I have been using it with no issues. It is also an Empire product : )
*Thanks for your review on the rafter square : )*


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Good review. I already have 3 speed squares but have been thinking of buying another although I really don't need one. I bought 3 old (not vintage) Stanley try squares for $1 each intending to use them for rough work and they all turned out to be dead nutz square, lol. All 3 of speed squares are also as square as I can determine.

Fun video: speed square tricks


----------

